# "Mostly" locally sourced dinner



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Royal Reds (International Waters, but they port in alabama)

Swine (locally raised, butchered and cured)

Miller Lite (not locally made, just locally procured)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh hell, here we go again...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am here to support the community. Hell that dog bone is from a local cow femur.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That Yeti cup is made in China, you commie.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That Yeti cup is made in China, you commie.


Yep!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

So you have a problem with locally made alcohol?
Guess I'll just drink all this corn liquor on my own.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

We got the Miller Brewery in Albany. I think it's the top paying blue collar job here. Last I heard they start off around $35/hr. No wonder beer costs so much.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Your walker is also chinese!!! El pinko you are!!!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

I have never had a royal red. I am a seafoodie too. What a shame. Decent choice of gas station beer though.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lite......shhhhhhhsssssssshhhhhhhhhhh just ruined it all!!! What you trying to loose some weight fer hunting season?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason said:


> Lite......shhhhhhhsssssssshhhhhhhhhhh just ruined it all!!! What you trying to loose some weight fer hunting season?


Yup. Quit drinking for good. Now I just drink for evil.


----------

